# Trendwhore und andere Dinge.



## chmee (14. März 2007)

Wollte hier mal ne kleine Diskussion entfachen.

Zweck heiligt die Mittel , nicht wahr ? Wann ist es nötig, aktuell trendige Kunst anzuwenden und wann stösst es dem Betrachter übel auf ?

Beispiel 1: *TRENDWHORE-3D*
Gerne im Hintergrund von Webseiten und Flyern benutzt, irgendwelche "abstrakten" (3 dimensionalen) Gebilde mit Licht, Spiegelung, Transparenzen und Refraktionen stylisch aussehen lassen.

Beispiel 2: *Tone Mapping* in Fotos
Das Thema ist gerade in unserem Showroom. "Mainstream" ? "Trendwhore" ?
Egal, sieht geil aus ?

Beispiel 3: *Webseiten - Design und Aufteilung*
Weil sich irgendwelche Soziologen und Medienpsychologen geeinigt haben, dass das
Menu auf der linken Seite am Besten aufgehoben ist, müssen es nun alle dorthin setzen ?
Etc..

Beispiel 4: *Macish-Design*
Haben sie dieses Gerät auch in Transparent ? Mit wenigen runden Knöpfen ? Oder
einfach nur aus gebürstetem Alu ?

Und so Weiter..
Ich würde gerne noch andere Meinungen hören.

mfg chmee


----------



## Stygies VIII (27. März 2007)

Dann will ich mal mitzündeln:


> Beispiel 1: *TRENDWHORE-3D*
> Gerne im Hintergrund von Webseiten und Flyern benutzt, irgendwelche "abstrakten" (3 dimensionalen) Gebilde mit Licht, Spiegelung, Transparenzen und Refraktionen stylisch aussehen lassen.


Grauenhaft. Dieses ganze uninspirierte Rumgekrakel ist einfach nur mies. Fragt mich nicht warum, aber gerade diese Gestaltungsart erinnert mich sofort an 14- jährige Counterstrike- Kiddies, die sich gerade eine Clanpage mit Meldungen á la "dickschwanz0r rul0rt mit der DEagle die z von M1n1t1tte.de111einseinself" zusammenfrickeln.

Zum Kotzen.


> Beispiel 2: *Tone Mapping* in Fotos
> Das Thema ist gerade in unserem Showroom. "Mainstream" ? "Trendwhore" ?
> Egal, sieht geil aus ?


Sehr gut geeignet, um Fotos Atmosphäre zu verleihen. Wenn man es aber damit übertreibt, wirkt es wie ein weichgezeichneter Softcore- Film wie "Wenn's in der Lederhose dreimal juckt" und dergleichen.



> Beispiel 3: *Webseiten - Design und Aufteilung*
> Weil sich irgendwelche Soziologen und Medienpsychologen geeinigt haben, dass das
> Menu auf der linken Seite am Besten aufgehoben ist, müssen es nun alle dorthin setzen ?
> Etc..


Natürlich! Standards! Uniformität! Alles gleich, alles deutsch, Marschmusik bis zum Ärbrächän und allä halbä Stundän Lilli Marläään!

Scherz beiseite- solange die Navigation nicht _zu_ abstrakt wird (ich denke da an Seiten, bei denen die Navi über das ganze Dokument verstreut ist), kann das Menü überall stehen.

Mut zum Anderssein!


> Beispiel 4: *Macish-Design*
> Haben sie dieses Gerät auch in Transparent ? Mit wenigen runden Knöpfen ? Oder
> einfach nur aus gebürstetem Alu ?


Kommt auf das Anwendungsgebiet an. Bei "sauberen" Seiten (z.B. Medienagentur, etc) kann ein Mac- Style durchaus gut wirken (ich hab' mal eines mit Rot statt dem Himmelblau gesehen, sehr schön)... aber für "Bauer Brachbüttel's Pferdezucht" würd' ich doch was "Erdverbundeneres" bevorzugen.


----------



## TeQs (28. März 2007)

Von *Tendwhores* war ich sehr angetan, als ich 15 wahr und Counterstrike gespielt habe (ohh ich sehe Parallelen zu Stygies VIII's Abneigung ). Als ich herausfand das es nur 20 Minuten dauert, diese zu machen und noch einmal 30 um sie in Szene zu setzen, habe ich einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen. Nun sind 6 Jahre vergangen, der aufschwung der Tendwhores ist hoffentlich langsam vorbei. Nerven tut mich dabei auf jedenfall, dass jedes *Tendwhore* sich in seiner Form gleicht. 
Ganz anders dagegen ist das mir bis vor kurzem noch umbekannte *Tone Mapping*. Von dieser 'Technik' krieg ich einfach nicht genug. Wie gesagt, anders als Tendwhores sind es einfach Grenzenlose Möglichkeiten.
Die *Websites - Design Aufteilung* ist in der heutigen Zeit kein Thema mehr. Sowohl "ol' fashioned" navigationen als auch moderne finde ich gleich gut. Am schönsten finde ich von den moderneren Navigationen, Flash Seiten wo man die komplette Seite in einem Kreis steuert... Ich suche noch ein Beispiel 
Als alter Linux Veteran, der durch PC-Kauf auch Windoof im Besitz hat, liegt mir *"the Macintosh Way Of Live"* wenig. Ich finde das Design von dieser Platform einfach nicht ansprechend und uninteressant.


----------



## fluessig (6. April 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Zweck heiligt die Mittel , nicht wahr ? Wann ist es nötig, aktuell trendige Kunst anzuwenden und wann stösst es dem Betrachter übel auf ?


Ich denke, deine Frage ist relativ einfach zu beantworten. Kennst du die Zielgruppe, weisst du, ob du mit verschiedenen Stilmitteln erfolgreich sein wirst oder nicht. Konkret zu deinen Beispielen:


chmee hat gesagt.:


> *TRENDWHORE-3D*


Die Poster über mir haben es schon angedeutet. Diese Grafiken finden vor allem bei jüngeren Betrachtern anklang. Meiner Meinung nach sind Trendwhores zu unrecht verschrien. Wie alles das sich großer Beliebtheit erfreut, springen viele Leute auf einen Trend auf und am Ende haben wir mal wieder mehr Quantität als Qualität. Es gibt echt gute Trendwhores, die kann man aber nicht in 30 Minuten mit einem gecrackten C4D und einem kleinen Tutorial basteln.
Als Negativbeispiel fällt mir die Installationsroutine der Ati-Grafikkartentreiber ein. Das rote Hintergrundbild mit dem bildschürmfüllenden Trendwhore wirkt einfach nur unseriös in meinen Augen.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Tone Mapping*


Kann ich jetzt nicht so viel dazu sagen, da ich mich damit noch zu wenig befasst habe.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Webseiten - Design und Aufteilung*
> Weil sich irgendwelche Soziologen und Medienpsychologen geeinigt haben, dass das
> Menu auf der linken Seite am Besten aufgehoben ist, müssen es nun alle dorthin setzen ?
> Etc..


Im kommerziellen Bereich würde ich dem durchaus zustimmen. Meiner Meinung nach fallen die Ausnahmen weniger durch Originalität als durch ungewöhnliche ("kompliziertere") Bedienung bei den "Casual-Usern" auf. Ich verabscheue das Wort "Casual" aber kein anderes trifft es genauer auf den Punkt. Abseits des Unternehmensumfelds sehe ich keinerlei Grenzen, wobei man stets die eigene Zielgruppe im Auge behalten sollte.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Macish-Design*
> Haben sie dieses Gerät auch in Transparent ? Mit wenigen runden Knöpfen ? Oder
> einfach nur aus gebürstetem Alu ?


Wo kämen wir ohne Aqua-Buttons hin? 
Ich finde diese ganzen Appledesigns passen etwa so zur Masse der 18 bis 35 jährigen, zahlungskräfigen Kunden, die ich mal als Generation Ipod umschreibe. Hier kommt es mehr auf Style als auf Funktionalität an.

Als weiteres Element würden mir die ganzen *Vektorgrafiken* einfallen (vektorisierte Fotos, "Flashgrafiken"). Zu 99% gefallen mir diese nicht und ich sehe mich selbst oft genug als Zielgruppe anvisiert. Scheinbar sollen sie auf Postern und Flyern Studenten (also 19 bis XX Jahre ^^) begeistern.


----------



## StupidBoy (8. April 2007)

Zu 1:
Ich denke, dass das ganz von der Zielgruppe abhängt. Auf einen Flyer für den nächsten Rave kann ich mir sowas durchaus vorstellen, im Internet findet man Trenwhores oft auf Clanseiten und wenn ich solche zu designen habe dann nutze ich solche auch gelegentlich und ich denke, wenn es thematisch passt und der Zielgruppe gefällt kann es nicht falsch sein.

Nun wird ja oft die Frage diskutiert, ob Trendwhores kunst sind. Das muss ich jedoch verneinen, nicht weil es wenig "know how" erfordert diese zu erstellen oder weil es nur eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen anspricht, sondern vielmehr, da für mich als Kunstschaffender die Kreativität auschlaggebend ist um etwas als Künstlerisch anzusehen oder nicht und Kreativität ist bei trendwhores meiner Meinung wenig bis gar nicht gefordert. Da ist für mich das simpelster Weblayout aus der Prespektive der Kreativität aufwendiger.
Nun ließe sich sicherlich auch über die Frage wie sich Kunst definiert eine längere Diskussion anzetteln, das war jedoch gar nicht meine Absicht. 

Zu 3)
Nun, da ich selbst Websites layoute stellt sich mir diese Frage auch immer wider von neuen und immer wieder komme ich zu der Einsicht, dass eine Navigation aus Gründen der Useability auf der linken seite zu sein hat. Direkt unterm Head ist die einzige vernünftige Alternative. Denn was ist denn wichtig bei einer Website?
Hierzu mal schnell den Gang der Dinge dargestellt:
Der Besucher (Kunde) besucht die Seite => Der Besucher sucht eine Information/Inhalt => a: der Besucher findet diese sofort und surft weiter auf der Seite b: der besuche findet diese nicht sofort weil er sich nicht zurechtfindet und verlässt die Seite (back to Google)
Demzufolge muss sich der Besucher auf anhieb zurechtfinden, sicher durch die Site navigieren und Inhalte angenehm vermittelt bekommen.
Ist das Menu nun an einer unerwarteten Stelle oder der Content als reine, nicht oder unzurecihend formatierte Textwüste dargestellt, wird der Besucher nicht lange auf der Seite bleiben. Schon kleinigkeiten können da stören (z. B. eine ungewohnte Textformatiereung (s. debian.org) oder eben ein komplett ungewohntes Layout. Wenn ich persöhnlich das Menü nicht auf anhieb finde oder den Aufbau des Menüs nicht verstehe bin ich ganz schnell wieder runter von der Seite wenn ich nicht gerade gezwungen bin auf der Seite zu bleiben (Support-Seite zu einem Produkt das ich besitze etc.).
Mein Fazit ist also, wir haben uns an etwas gewöhnt, vielleicht geht es Linkshändern mit dem layout von Websites auch anders) und damit müssen wir leben wenn wir Seiten Layouten die eine große Pupolarität erlangen wollen oder etwas verkaufen/bewerben sollen. Für Experimente, gerade im kommerziellen Bereich, ist meiner Meinung nach die Konkurrenz zu große.

Zu 4)
Es sei vorangestellt, dass ich Apple hasse, nein, ich korrigiere mich: Ich hasse den Hype der um sämtliche Apple-Produkte gemacht wird, zumal dieser Hype meines Erachtens, wie fast jeder Hype, völlig unberechtigt ist.
Das Produktdesign gefällt mir Trotzdem - rein äußerlich. Doch ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, es sollte nur dort angewandt werden wo es thematisch passt. Technische Produkte wenn es um Hardware im weitesten Sinne geht (ich will keinen Herd oder Kühlschrank im iMac-Design) oder eben, bei Designs wenn diese auf Bildschirmen ausgegeben werden und die Thematik mit dem Design und Zielgruppe korrespondiert. Das Backend eines CMS zum Beispiel gehört schlicht und nicht aufgestylt. Eine TV-Sendung über die neuesten Technik-Trends kann ich mir jedoch sehrwohl im Mac-Design vorstellen.


----------



## Mark (8. April 2007)

Hi!





> Nun ließe sich sicherlich auch über die Frage wie sich Kunst definiert eine längere Diskussion anzetteln, das war jedoch gar nicht meine Absicht.


...eine Kunst ist es, nicht auf jeden Zug aufzuspringen, obwohl dieser schon drei mal um die Welt gefahren ist 
"Wie mache ich den Matrix-Effekt?" ist da ein gutes Beispiel: vor noch garnicht so langer Zeit, - da frierte beinahe bereits der Nachrichtensprecher von RTL ein und die Kamera flog einmal drumherum - da kamen immernoch diesbzgl. Fragen hier im Board. 
Oder die 1000ste Frage nach einer Pistolen-Kugel in der CS-Szene - importiert in C4D - ... dem 100.000sten muß doch mal auffallen, daß das 10.000e vorher schon gemacht haben?!
...von "wie mache ich die Star-Wars-Laserschwerter" fange ich garnicht erst an 

Das schlimmste an obigen Beispielen: selbst Matrix und Star Wars griffen diese Effekte auf: erfunden wurden sie viel früher. Wie kann es sein, daß zu Zeiten, als noch Kleinwagengroße Kameras durch die Gegend gewuchtet wurden, Filmmaterial unglaublich teuer war und nur wenige den Zugang zu diesen "Medien" hatten, mehr Innovationen entstanden, als heute, wo jeder zweite eine DV-Cam und alle ein Video-Handy haben?!
...oder genau das ist der Grund: die schier unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten von AE & Co und die Millionen Effekte, die ersteinmal ausprobiert werden wollen und so jegliche Eigenkreation verhindern ... ?

@Webdesign: da gibt es mittlerweile so viele "Regeln", daß doch bereits ein "fehlendes Slash" Ausdruck persönlicher Kreativität ist 
Benützt man Tables, ist es falsch. Benützt man Divs, produziert man unnötige Div-Suppen. Benützt man Bilder ist es nicht "barrierefreie" - selbst, wenn es die Website eines Fotografen ist. Benützt man "validen Code", muß man sich dennoch mit den Browser-Eigenarten rumquälen ... 
... das alles nur, um sich von der Masse abzugenzen? Seit Pagemill, Dreamweaver und Co wird scheinbar alles getan, um ganz klar zu stellen: es gibt die, die es "können" und die, die es nur als "Hobby" tun ... 

@Apple: da kann ich leider nur sagen: mir taugt's. Nein, nicht der Hype, den finde ich ebenso lächerlich; die CI. Ein Blick und man erkennt: "das ist ein Apple" ... das funktioniert ansonsten vielleicht gerade noch beim "Vaio" - die Lappies mit der komischen Schlange oben drauf 
Der Wiedererkennungswert ist Beispielhaft und es ist doch nix neues, daß das "Aussehen" höher bewertet wird, als der Inhalt ... warum sonst gab es mal "auf alt getrimmte" Jeans 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: der PC hat einfach nicht mehr diese Exklusivität, wie er mal hatte, somit passieren darauf nicht mehr nurnoch "Innovationen" und "Kunst". Wie niemand sagt: "Och, das ist ja ein ganz simpler Over-the-Shulder-Schnitt, das ist ja wenig innovativ", so verkümmern auch so manch andere Trends (Effekte) zur "reinen Bildsprache". Und das ist ja auch nichts schlimmes ... gibt es doch noch so vieles aus der Vergangenheit zu "klauen" und noch so viele Effekte in AE zu entdecken 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

